# Picked up Yoshi Today!!!



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

This is my new daddy's tummy! I like it better than his lap!









And this is his shoulder... (^_^)









I really like it up high... I gave him lots of kisses to let him know!









Mommy and daddy tried to get me to peepee at a rest stop... But this is the first time I've ever touched grass!









Now I'm on my momm'y chest... I like it here.. 









And her shoulder is pretty good too...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Now hold on for more....


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

*It'll only let me do six per entry... *

This is my girlie pink crate... I don't like it in here, but I'll get used to it. I'm A BOY darnit! (Daddy was mad at mommy for buying a pink one, lol)









I'm next to an 8oz. Coke bottle, but I wouldn't hold still enough to get a good comparison... I'm teeny, I'll tell you that! 









With my mommy's mom... She's my grandma... But she doesn't want to be called that yet cause she's only 41... 









I'm between my mommy's legs... It's warm here.









She was feeding me.... Cause I thought someone was going to push me from the food... I'm used to being with four girls in a pen, and I didn't get as much food as them cause they pushed me around!









This is my daddy's leg! He was trying to get me to peepee or something!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

*Okay, this is it! (^_^)*

My daddy loves me!!! He's gonna spoil me just as much as mommy!!









I posed! I sat still for two seconds! (^_^)









This is my Bobo, just like in the commercials, but he's a little smaller than on TV... That's okay, I peed on him and now I know he's mine...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww, he's so cute ^_^


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

What a gorgeous lil doll :love4:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww He is super cute. I luv him


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

thank you!! (^_^) btw, I got him a more "masculine" collar... lol... but he won't stop scratching at it! How long did it take for your babies to get used to wearing one? It's a red white and blue collar with bones instead of stars.. hehe


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Demi kept walking with her rear foot up and scratching for about three days. He will get used to it.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Aw how cuuute <3
Puppies are so cute haha


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is such a cutie! He came in the same carrier that Chloe was shipped in Haha, Madison had the red, white and blue bone collar, and Roxi had the one he came in. Gotta love Petsmart:lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Yoshi is sooooooooo adorable!! :love5:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg he is SO CUTE!!! :love5:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG he is absolutely perfect!! :love4: He looks really tiny!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow is he cute! and so tiny too


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

What a sweetheart! He is adorable.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

This picture is so darling!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!

I want to print out some of these pictures and put them in frames to keep out to know what he looks like when we first got him! and that picture that you pointed out, Tucker, is one of the ones I've been looking at and working on getting printed!!! (^_^) I think it's so precious!!!

I'm so in :love5: with Yoshi!!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

awww... yoshi is too cute... I don't blame him for not liking his crate... it is pink after all.. lol


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

He is so cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OH.MY.GOSH! I am in LOVE with Yoshi!!! His markings remind me of Butter!! Awwwww!!  

I've GOT to show my mom these pics when she gets home.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww he is adorable!! :love5: That face is precious. Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

he's so adorable, i love him to pieces.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww what a precious baby doll he is


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my he's too precious!!!!! 
i love all of the photos and of course the commentaries! can't wait to see more!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

he's just to cute for his own good. so handsome.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi is adorable!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

those pictures are adorable.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!! I'm gonna update about his first vet visit with mommy and daddy later!!! He's very healthy according to the vet!! and weighs 1.2 lbs!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh yoshi is really cute! i love the pics!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Such A Cutie!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Omg! Yoshi Is Too Cute!  Congrats!~


----------

